# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Πρόσκρουση του FLYING CAT 4 στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας

## Espresso Venezia

.
Μικροατύχημα είχε το _FLYING CAT 4_ σήμερα το πρωί στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας.




> Στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας έδεσε με ίδια μέσα, το επιβατηγό καταμαράν  _FLYING CAT 4_ που, κατά τον απόπλου του το πρωί, προσέκρουσε λόγω πιθανής  βλάβης στο πηδάλιό του στον αριστερό λιμενοβραχίονα, χωρίς ευτυχώς να  υπάρξει κάποιος τραυματισμός μεταξύ των 215 επιβατών του πλοίου.
> 
>  Νωρίτερα, όλοι οι επιβάτες του πλοίου επιβιβάστηκαν σε σκάφη  του λιμενικού σώματος και οδηγήθηκαν με ασφάλεια στο λιμάνι της  Ραφήνας, όπου με μέριμνα της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας αναμένεται να  προωθηθούν στους προορισμούς τους.
> 
>  Το καταμαράν με 13 άτομα πλήρωμα αναμένεται να επιθεωρηθεί από δύτες  ενώ απαγορεύθηκε προσωρινά ο απόπλους του. Το πλοίο είχε αναχωρήσει από  το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας στις 07:30 με προορισμό τα νησιά Τήνο, Μύκονο,  Νάξο, Ιο, Σίκινο, Φολέγανδρο.


_Πηγή_

----------


## threshtox

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=FKjtfFO3z8M

Υπάρχουν και βίδεα από την προσπάθεια να μεταφέρουν τους επιβάτες.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ξεκίνησε για Πέραμα με 20,7 μίλια....προφανώς Σπανόπουλο. Αυτή την ώρα ανοικτά από Λαύριο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ήδη έχει βγει έξω στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στο Πέραμα.

----------


## threshtox

Αυτή την ώρα δένει στο κεντρικό λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και μάλιστα έκανε πρώτα ενα μικρό δοκιμαστικό. ¶ρα η ζημιά ηταν μικρή.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το ότι η ζημιά Παντελή ήταν μικρή συμπεραίνεται και από το γεγονός ότι το πλοίο πραγματοποίησε άμεσα χθες το (αρκετά μεγάλο) ταξίδι προς το Πέραμα, αυτοδύναμο και με αρκετά μεγάλες ταχύτητες. Αν επρόκειτο για κάτι σοβαρό ακόμα στην Ραφήνα θα ήταν.




> Ξεκίνησε για Πέραμα με 20,7 μίλια....προφανώς Σπανόπουλο.

----------


## threshtox

Μικρό, λοιπόν, το κακό από ότι φάνηκε. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## Amorgos66

...και επειδη στραβωσε το πραμα με τις
κρατησεις...,παρτε μια προσφορα να 
πατε να προσκυνησετε...IMG_20180808_003528_102.jpg

----------

